

To Sit, to Stand, to Write: The Author's Position - benbreen
http://cabinetmagazine.org/issues/32/pendle.php

======
kranner
To lighten the mood that the Nietzsche quotes in this article may evoke:

[http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/switched-
standin...](http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/switched-standing-
desk-now)

